# getting the hair off a pig



## bossgobbler

We usually skin and quarter the pigs we kill, but I want to start just gutting them and leaving the skin on so I can cook them whole. Anyone have some tips about the best way to get the hair off.

I know a lot of people dip them in scalding water and then scrape the hair off. Any tips on techniques for making this as easy as possible would be greatly appreciated. The place I hunt is loaded with pigs and I'm building two more traps when I go up there in two weekends, so I will probably be cleaning a lot of them this year.


----------



## bonita dan

Some friends had a farm and used to use a flamethrower set-up to burn the hair off. They used a propane tank from the grill and ahose with a handlethat had a deflector on the end. Very effective and not enough heat to burn the skin. Stinks to the high heavens though! Don't suppose ya got any youngin pigs running around that would fit in the smoker do ya? :hungry


----------



## countryjwh

X 2 agreed use a torch but be careful not to keep it in one spot


----------



## lingfisher1

get several fish cookers and start boiling alot of water

get a 55 gallon drum and dig a hole to where you can lay it down at a little less than 45 angel when you have plenty of water put in drum and dip pig in and out of the water and it will scald him and the hair will scrape off

that is how we did it when I was a kid and we butchered aour own hog on the farm


----------



## Jason

Alot of hassle unless you are cooking piglets 35 lbs and under....older pigs I'd just go ahead and skin them suckers out.....:letsdrink


----------



## ironman172

I've done it once with a domestic pig......we killed the pig (head shot 22)then slit the neck to bleed....we already had water (big troff) heated to 150 degree....put the pig in it,,,,,,,the hair came off with the backside of a knife.....scraping it.....can't say I would do it again....:banghead


----------



## pfr

Dip and scrape works on domestic hogs cause they have a lot less hair. We tried to dip and scrape a wild hog, about 25-30 lbs. while cleaning some domestics. We dipped and scraped and dipped and scraped.... then finally used a torch and burned the rest of the hair off. It stunk like crazy and the smell was in the meat after cooking , we ended up skinning it anyway cause the skin tasted like burnt hog hair. If you are going to have a lot of hogs to clean, you can skin a small one real thin, leave enough on to hold it together. Then tie it with butcher string or use the rotisere skewers to hold it together. If it is not going right on the grill, tie it up before you freeze it. I think you will find when you go to cleaning a lot of hogs you'll just want to skin and quarter.


----------



## POPPY

Bossgobbler - to burn hair off - may try one of those tourch sold to burn off weeds around driveways....POPPY (aka Joe)


----------



## bossgobbler

It sounds like doing this with a wild pig isn't the way to go. What about skinning and gutting it and then wrapping the carcass in something while cooking it. Do any of you do this? I'm looking for a way to cook it so the meat doesn't dry out so much. I've had wild pig that is very moist and delicious like pulled pork. Whenever I cook it it seems to be dry. I'm looking for a way to have the fat cook into the meat.

I've always heard cooking the pig whole with the skin on gives it a much better taste since the skin is so thick that the fat cooks into the meat. Is this not the case with a wild pig?


----------



## steve-o

banana leaves are the way to go to keep it moist, also when i was a kid in wv we wrapped it in tinfoil and then in a wool blanket, like uhaul has


----------



## countryjwh

we cook a 200 lb pig once a year at least and it is domestic usually but we skin it and gut it. after that we clean it real good and feel the belly full of taters, onions, apples, etc.. after it is stuffed we get metal wire and wire the stomach shut. we then wrap many many many layers of tinfoil on it. probably 8 to twelve wraps. we then wrap the hog in chicken wire so we can easily flip it and rotate it while it is on the smoker. we usually start at daylight and it gets ready about 5 or 6 o' clock. rotating and flipping every hour. it is so good. not dried out and the meat falls off the bone.


----------



## bonedaddy

Try Nair!! No funny aftertaste and absolutely no stubble to scratch your chin when eating the pig:sick


----------



## blue gheenoe

"getting the hair off a pig"



I think this topic would be more appropriate in the "Politics" Forum.


----------



## WW2

> *blue gheenoe (9/25/2008)*"getting the hair off a pig"
> 
> I think this topic would be more appropriate in the "Politics" Forum.


ROFL


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

> *kde71 (9/25/2008)*Try Nair!! No funny aftertaste and absolutely no stubble to scratch your chin when eating the pig:sick


I'm guessing you learned this through trial and error. oke


----------

